# What's Your Favorite Deli Meat?



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm asking about the various meats you buy at a deli counter for whatever use.  

*I'm not asking about your favorite sandwich.*

Consider actual cuts of meat like roast beef or corned beef or pastrami, etc.  Also consider processed meats/sausages like mortadella, salamis and more.

My favorite is Genoa Salami.  I can eat it in a sandwich, as part of an antipasto, in a stuffing, omelet, etc.

What's yours??


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 5, 2010)

Hot coppa! Love That!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2010)

I also like that stuff, both sweet and hot.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 5, 2010)

Most anything from Murray's
Murray's Cheese by Mail - Specialty Artisan Cheese & More


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 5, 2010)

In my town is a lovely family-owned Italian deli that's been going for many generations. So many wonderful creations that I find it difficult to leave. It's also an excellent place to buy superb balsamic vinegar, though at a price.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Most anything from Murray's
> Murray's Cheese by Mail - Specialty Artisan Cheese & More



C'mon Bill.  Pick one!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 5, 2010)

healthy choice has sliced roast beef, tastes as good as the deli sliced. i love liverwurst as well.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 5, 2010)

Alto Adige Speck
Specialty Food - Speck, 4 oz Sliced


----------



## jabbur (Nov 5, 2010)

Last time at the store there was a sale on Butterball Mesquite Turkey breast.  It is so moist and flavorful.  The best I've ever had!  My new favorite.  Next in line is black forest ham.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 5, 2010)

I like *TurkeyPastrami* the best...adding melted swiss cheese and quality mustard on rye makes the BEST sandwich (sorry Andy but rules are made to be broken they say ). 

Any *"BoarsHead" brand* deli-meats are my favorites. They contain no fillers, gluten, artificial colors, flavors or trans fat. They use pure beef, pork and poultry, and real spices. Their ham is trimmed by hand the old-fashioned way, and their turkey and chicken is oven roasted


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Alto Adige Speck
> Specialty Food - Speck, 4 oz Sliced



Difficult to argue with that choice.  Sounds great.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> I like *TurkeyPastrami* the best...




Do you like turkey pastrami better than the traditional beef pastrami?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 5, 2010)

Andy I have to give you two, prosciutto, and mortadella with pistashios.
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 5, 2010)

Mine would be real pastrami or corned beef.  It's a tie.


----------



## GB (Nov 5, 2010)

It all depends on where I am buying it from. If we are talking number one choice from anywhere then it would be pastrami from Katz's Deli in NY. There is nothing that can even compare. If I am eating a a deli other than Katz's then it would be corned beef. If I am buying from a supermarket then it would either be some sort of turkey or Genoa salami.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 5, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Do you like turkey pastrami better than the traditional beef pastrami?


It depends on quality. If it was the best traditional pastrami you ever tasted (tender, flavorful, and meaty...where it melts in your mouth...hard to find that quality) then I would pick the traditional in a heartbeat. Our Harris Teeter deli doesn't carry the quality traditional pastrami I speak of.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 5, 2010)

I want a REAL deli!!! NOT a supermarket counter!!!

(Pout... sigh... sniff) But to choose, Boarshead Smoked Pastrami has the most flavor for my taste.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 5, 2010)

Cajun roast beef.

Barbara


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 5, 2010)

I think.. it would have to be either Milano Salami, or the same but with added black or green peppercorns.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Nov 5, 2010)

Liverwurst (aka liversausage or Braunschweiger)


----------



## luvs (Nov 5, 2010)

bresoala although i luv salami, too, frizzled & then combined w/ a scrambled egg or 2
or a fried egg!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2010)

Liverwurst is not very popular but a favorite of mine.  I've been eating it since my youth.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 5, 2010)

Just one? Genoa Salami....Most of the time I buy Mortadella and a top of line ham to go with it.  Then there's "baloney" for a sometime fried baloney sammich!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 5, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Liverwurst (aka liversausage or Braunschweiger)





Andy M. said:


> Liverwurst is not very popular but a favorite of mine.  I've been eating it since my youth.


I love that too!  Even though James doesn't like liver, Braunschweiger (he has asked me not to call it liver sausage, lol) is one of his favorites as well.

Barbara


----------



## letscook (Nov 5, 2010)

genoa salami, cappcola, cornbeef


----------



## kadesma (Nov 5, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> I love that too!  Even though James doesn't like liver, Braunschweiger (he has asked me not to call it liver sausage, lol) is one of his favorites as well.
> 
> Barbara


Me too Barbara, I adore it and love it on rye bread.
kades


----------



## Selkie (Nov 5, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> I love that too!  Even though James doesn't like liver, Braunschweiger (he has asked me not to call it liver sausage, lol) is one of his favorites as well.
> 
> Barbara



Barbara, I believe it was another post that discussed that there was a difference between liverwurst and braunschweiger (see Wikipedia), however... sliced between two pieces of bread spread with some mayo, a pickle and side of chips, and I don't care. It's still one of my favorites, which is why I had one tonight for a light dinner!! Yummm!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Nov 5, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Me too Barbara, I adore it and love it on rye bread.
> kades


 
On an onion roll with spicy brown mustard!!!


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 5, 2010)

Wiltshire gammon on-the-bone, thick-sliced. Lovely.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 5, 2010)

I think I would pick sandwich pepperoni though a hard salami is nice too.

And I do tend to favor the Boars Head meats.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 5, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Barbara, I believe it was another post that discussed that there was a difference between liverwurst and braunschweiger (see Wikipedia), however... sliced between two pieces of bread spread with some mayo, a pickle and side of chips, and I don't care. It's still one of my favorites, which is why I had one tonight for a light dinner!! Yummm!


LOL Yes, I was part of that conversation. The brand I buy most of the time calls it Braunschweiger, but it also says on the package that it is liver sausage.

Barbara


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 5, 2010)

Andy, without a doubt my favorite is Columbus brand Pastrami.  It can be found in small packages at Trader Joe's and two lb. packages at Costco. I buy mine at Costco and wrap it in 4 packages for the freezer.  Check it out at TJ's and you'll be sold on a 2 pounder at Costco. 



mollyanne said:


> It depends on quality. If it was the best  traditional pastrami you ever tasted (tender, flavorful, and  meaty...where it melts in your mouth...hard to find that quality) then I  would pick the traditional in a heartbeat. Our Harris Teeter deli  doesn't carry the quality traditional pastrami I speak of.



Mollyanne if you haven't discovered it yet, once you do, you'll *never* settle for turkey Pastrami again.   Their other deli meats are also the very best quality.  Check this out..........

Columbus


----------



## babetoo (Nov 5, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> LOL Yes, I was part of that conversation. The brand I buy most of the time calls it Braunschweiger, but it also says on the package that it is liver sausage.
> 
> Barbara


 

does anyone but me put on a piece of cheese? swiss is nice, kinda sharp taste to contrast. i like it on crackers as well.


----------



## luvs (Nov 5, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Me too Barbara, I adore it and love it on rye bread.
> kades


 

me, too!


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 5, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> I think I would pick sandwich pepperoni though a hard salami is nice too.
> 
> And I do tend to favor the Boars Head meats.




Great minds think alike.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 5, 2010)

luvs said:


> me, too!


Great isn't it luvs?
It's so good I don't know when to quit
kades


----------



## Constance (Nov 5, 2010)

Bologna. I'm not ashamed to admit it...I love bologna. Sometimes Kim has it sliced thick (like 3/8") and fries it without grease in a non-stick skillet, then puts the cheese on at the last so it will melt. German bologna is the best, but I'll eat any of it, even turkey bologna.


----------



## Alix (Nov 5, 2010)

Thuringer sausage or hungarian salami. I like corned beef and pastrami too, but its got to be the good stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2010)

babetoo said:


> does anyone but me put on a piece of cheese? swiss is nice, kinda sharp taste to contrast. i like it on crackers as well.


 
I love liverwurst on cheese and crackers!!!  Better than a snadwich!

But for a deli meat, it has to be Beef Pastrami.  There was a place in Dnever and the guy deepfried the pastrami, just enough to crisp the edges, before he put it on your sandwich...delicious!!!


----------



## roadfix (Nov 5, 2010)

I like hard salami with cheese and crackers.  I often make a meal out of that.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 6, 2010)

Interesting thread, Andy. And thank you Kayelle for the pastrami source. I'll check it out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 6, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Interesting thread, Andy. And thank you Kayelle for the pastrami source. I'll check it out.


 
The Columbus pastrami is very good, i get it at Costco, too.  I only get to eat half...the cat gets the rest. She'll steal it!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2010)

Alix reminded me of Cade's favorite Thuringer....it is so tasty if you haven't tried it please do it's yumm on nice soft white breat or cibatta with mayo.kades


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 6, 2010)

Hungarian Salami.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 6, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Hungarian Salami.


Pick?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Nov 6, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love liverwurst on cheese and crackers!!!


 
On a Ritz cracker!!!!!!  Oh yeah!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 6, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> On a Ritz cracker!!!!!! Oh yeah!


 
Now I have to go buy liverwurst today, and pastrami.


----------



## DMerry (Nov 6, 2010)

Lebanon bologna.  I'm not saying how many years I have been eating this stuff, every chance that I get!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 6, 2010)

Great, flavorful pepperoni, followed by Genoa Hard Salami, Capiocola, and liverwurst, all three tied for 2nd place and just edging our soprasetta and corned beef.  Favorite cheese - Balderson 5 year aged heritage cheddar, followed closely by a strong, well aged Swiss, then Butterkase, Pinconing sharp, and depending on my mood, either Colby, Havartie. Gruyere, Parmesano Regiano, Asiago, or Muenster.  Favorite sandwich condiment - mayo, followed by horseradish, spicy brown mustard, and Miracle Whip (gotta have Miracle Whip on a great BLT).  Oh, and another item that isn't usually used for a condiment, but that I discovered works phenomenally on the right sandwiches, black or white truffle oil.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 6, 2010)

Feta cheese of which I'm very particular on getting a creamy one.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 6, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Great, flavorful pepperoni, followed by Genoa Hard Salami, Capiocola, and liverwurst, all three tied for 2nd place and just edging our soprasetta and corned beef.  Favorite cheese - Balderson 5 year aged heritage cheddar, followed closely by a strong, well aged Swiss, then Butterkase, Pinconing sharp, and depending on my mood, either Colby, Havartie. Gruyere, Parmesano Regiano, Asiago, or Muenster.  Favorite sandwich condiment - mayo, followed by horseradish, spicy brown mustard, and Miracle Whip (gotta have Miracle Whip on a great BLT).  Oh, and another item that isn't usually used for a condiment, but that I discovered works phenomenally on the right sandwiches, black or white truffle oil.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Not that you have given this much though.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Nov 6, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now I have to go buy liverwurst today, and pastrami.


 
I already put it on the grocery list for tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 6, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> I already put it on the grocery list for tomorrow.


 
Picked them both up today.   I'll be snacking all weekend!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2010)

emmmm liverwurst and pistashio yum,yum
kades


----------



## Sprout (Nov 10, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> Not that you have given this much though.



I won't be positive until he dies, but I'm pretty sure that he has it in his will that these things must be served at his funeral. And possibly carved onto his headstone.  I can't count the number of conversations we've had about favorite meats/cheeses/condiments in my lifetime. It would make Christmas gifts really easy if we lived in the same state.

As for me, it's gotta be SPAM. Oh wait, you said meat. Well then, I'll have to go with prosciutto and capicola, even though I've never tried the really good stuff, only the grocery store stuff. A really tasty honey cured ham can certainly hit the spot from time to time though!


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 10, 2010)

Sprout said:


> I won't be positive until he dies, but I'm pretty sure that he has it in his will that these things must be served at his funeral. And possibly carved onto his headstone.  I can't count the number of conversations we've had about favorite meats/cheeses/condiments in my lifetime. It would make Christmas gifts really easy if we lived in the same state.




You can always mail the meat/cheese.  The post office is very quick about such things.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2010)

it's definitely prosciutto for me. i buy a half pound a week from the guy that plays deputy halloran on "boardwalk empire" (currently on hbo). no kidding! his family, mucci, owns a good little italian deli near me, and they have very good canadian prosciutto, and excellent di parma.

i often wake up with meat cravings, and a slice or two of prosciutto wrapped around a sesame breadstick cures it.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 10, 2010)

Croatian Prsut from Drnis


----------



## luvs (Nov 10, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Great isn't it luvs?
> It's so good I don't know when to quit
> kades


 

yepper! i get that way w/ deitz & watson meats


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 10, 2010)

*Swiss Buendnerfleisch*

It's more moist and tender than it looks.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> It's more moist and tender than it looks.



Looks good.  How is it seasoned?


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 10, 2010)

It's raw air dried beef.

The best and leanest parts      of legs of beef are layered in containers with salt, Alpine herbs and a      secret mixture of spices and left at low temperatures for around five weeks.      The layers are rearranged every week to ensure that the pieces of raw meat      are cured and seasoned evenly. Some of the original moisture content is      already lost at this stage.

 The second phase in the maturing process      is a ten to fifteen-week drying period at an average temperature of twelve      degrees Celsius. Packed in nets, the hunks of beef are dried under constant      supervision in the pure, oxygen-rich air of the Graubünden mountain      and forest regions. From time to time, the blocks are pressed on two sides.      Contrary to popular belief, this is not done to give the beef its typical      rectangular shape so much as to spread the moisture around evenly inside.

 The manufacturing process, during which the beef loses almost half      of its original weight, comprises a total of three dozen different steps,      most of which involve a considerable amount of traditional craftsmanship.

For more info see-

Grischuna


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 10, 2010)

Depends upon the deli.  Jewish deli? probably kishke, although I don't allow myself any more than once a year, if that. Love Kosher Corned Beef.

Italian deli? That awesome Mortadella with the pistachios (has to be imported from Italy) and Prosciutto San Daniele (from the Alto Adige).

I don't think of cheese as deli food.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Nov 10, 2010)

i couldnt believe it took so long for someone to mention prosciutto....i dont get it often because its pricey, but its def my favorite....actually, the good deli by me has many different types ranging from $9/lb up to $30lb
 
as for my everyday sandwiches, i usually go for honey turkey, honey ham, or buffalo spiced chicken....if im splurging (healthy wise), hard salami, pastrami (even turkey pastrami) or corned beef....sometimes the places near me have really good homemade turkey - a bit dryer, but very tasty

as for brands, Boars Head whenever possible please....the majority of their products really are better than everything else


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Nov 10, 2010)

this is slightly off topic, but a deli near me (in queens, ny actually) makes knish sandwiches...they slice the knish in half, stuff it with the meat other stuff, then panini the entire thing....im yet to try it, but my friend has been there a few times and said its amazing....i think his had rare roast beef, caramelized onions, blue cheese, and maybe some apricot jam....you are probably full for a week after something like that


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 10, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> It's more moist and tender than it looks.




Mmmmmmmmm Drooooooooooooooollll


----------

